# Russian 91%



## Rob Fisher

Any vendors locally stock the Russian 91%?

Are there different versions? Recommendations?


----------



## ShaneW

Try www.getrussianwife.com

They don't show the percentages though

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Try www.getrussianwife.com
> 
> They don't show the percentages though



Oh my word that is such a finable offence! 

This is going to the full bench of the vaping court! Anything you want to say in your defence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob I have to play devils advocate - you asked for it  and he not just answered, but provided a link as well - he did more than the average member.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word that is such a finable offence!
> 
> This is going to the full bench of the vaping court! Anything you want to say in your defence?



Hahaha... bring it... I'm not scared... That is all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

The Russian 91% is 9% smaller than the Russian, which is the "Kayfun 3.1" version clone. The Russian 91% is basically a Kayfun lite clone but was first with the airflow control.
The same guys than designed the Kayfun started their own thing and made the Russian and Russian 91%.
Some say it is better than the Kayfun.
If you want an Original, you will have to pay for it, but I personally think getting the original is awesome. Workmanship is awesome.
You can get the Russian 91% and Kayfun clones, but IMO it just isn't the same thing.
You might have to pre-order this as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> Rob I have to play devils advocate - you asked for it  and he not just answered, but provided a link as well - he did more than the average member.



I asked for LOCAL and his suggestion was not local... plus I couldn't find any 91% tarts on the suggested web site!


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> If you want an Original, you will have to pay for it, but I personally think getting the original is awesome. Workmanship is awesome.



Thanks @TylerD I didn't know that... OK the search is on for an original Russian! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> I asked for LOCAL and his suggestion was not local... plus I couldn't find any 91% tarts on the suggested web site!



On further investigation I could also not find one that is Russian 91% either, therefore his assistance was valid. I rest my case.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@TylerD how do you know if it's an original with all the clones etc out there? Is it a 
*The Russian RBA by Kebo?*


----------



## TylerD

Jip, that's it!
Here is a link as well.
http://www.vapordna.com/Russian-91-Atomizer-p/rb0014.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Jip, that's it!
> Here is a link as well.
> http://www.vapordna.com/Russian-91-Atomizer-p/rb0014.htm



Thanks! That's a better price than the one I found! Have you ever bought from these guys @TylerD ?


----------



## TylerD

No, but it is a quite a big company and well known.
Maybe mail them and just find out what they offer to SA.
Also a polished one.
http://www.vapordna.com/Russian-91-Polished-Atomizer-p/rb00001.htm


----------



## TylerD

Looks like they do ship international. 

International Orders:
We charge the following fee for international orders:

Canada: $24.95 Flat Rate Shipping
Rest of the Word: $29.95 Flat Rate Shipping
APO/DPO/FPO/Other Military Address: Free over $49 purchase. $7.99 for Expedited Shipping

International Expedited Shipping is available now for a flat rate of $45.

*Some brands are not allowed to ship outside of United States due to manufacture restrictions. 
*We currently do not ship to Russia, Ukraine, Mexico, Brazil, Singapore and Malaysia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit

I got a clone from Gordon @ vapesa.co.za. you can definitely see the difference between the clone and the real thing. Its a tobeco clone. Build Q is not bad and it still vapes somme stukkend. And at R400...

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> Looks like they do ship international.



Thanks @TylerD you have been most helpful!


----------



## Alex

I would also like to own a Russian 91%, after the hits I'm getting on my kayfun, I'll never go back to a non RBA, and that russian looks the business.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks @TylerD! 


It's on it's way from the US of A! 

One more question... what shall I drive her with?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

After playing around with my new acquisition, I can highly recommend a Nemesis mod to go with your awesome RBA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Yeah I agree with @Alex the Nemi is pretty solid, but I find the build quality on the Magneto to be a little better, and less finicky.

Curses, I also want a Russian 91, and if I ordered one now we could have twin Reos and twin Russsians....


HMMMMMMMMM, Must resist the urge

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @TylerD!
> View attachment 2800
> 
> It's on it's way from the US of A!
> 
> One more question... what shall I drive her with?


I concur with @devdev on the Magneto, available at Vapeking, since you were going to ask. If you do not like the bottom button, only one mod I can recommend: The Sirius - http://www.vapeart.gr/vapeart/category.php?id_category=42.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> I concur with @devdev on the Magneto, available at Vapeking, since you were going to ask. If you do not like the bottom button, only one mod I can recommend: The Sirius



Thanks Guys... I had set my heart on the Magneto because I love the idea of the magnet driven button. Never had a bottom fire button device so this will be new... now I just have to wait for Vape King to get stock!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Guys... I had set my heart on the Magneto because I love the idea of the magnet driven button. Never had a bottom fire button device so this will be new... now I just have to wait for Vape King to get stock!


Oops, my bad - when I looked the other day they still had. Business is booming.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

I actually have one left rob

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> I actually have one left rob



Thanks Giz can you put it into stock and I'll grab it!


----------



## Gizmo

Fixed

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Way to go Rob! 

This is probably is most jealous I've ever been on this forum 

Looking forward to your reviews. Let us know should you get the impulse to try the Kayfun again. Should be good practice for when the Russian arrives.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Reinvanhardt said:


> This is probably is most jealous I've ever been on this forum
> 
> Looking forward to your reviews. Let us know should you get the impulse to try the Kayfun again. Should be good practice for when the Russian arrives.



Sorry to create the green monster @Reinvanhardt ... I'm just hoping an original won't be a leak fest like my Kayfun... not sure I'm gonna try again with the KFL+ unless I get some VG from Dischem.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @TylerD!
> View attachment 2800
> 
> It's on it's way from the US of A!
> 
> One more question... what shall I drive her with?


Awesome stuff Rob! Drive her with a Nemisis. You can use any other mod/vw mod, but the nemisis looks good with them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Sorry to create the green monster @Reinvanhardt ... I'm just hoping an original won't be a leak fest like my Kayfun... not sure I'm gonna try again with the KFL+ unless I get some VG from Dischem.


I got myself a KFL 3.1 clone, build it twice and had to fill the fill hole with bloody prestic so it don't leak and then I had very frustrating issues getting the catch cup back on. It's now lying in my drawer. Won't touch it!
I never had any of that crap issues with the original Kayfun lite. It just works!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

It's starting to look like the major issue with clones is consistency. My KFL+ clone also from the same batch from VapeKing is performing like a champ. My wife is even starting to think about switching to one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan

Also never had problems with clone KFL


----------



## Rex Smit

I have the rocket, which is pretty much the same as the KF and the Russian. I had a lot of leaking issues through the air holes. but i eventually got a coil build right and the leaking stopped. I still got some gurgling when it was banging around in my pocket, but no leaking. on my russian clone, there is no leaking..period.


----------



## Silver

On my Kayfun 3.1 clone i got in Feb I do have some issues

- occasional drop or two leaks out of the liquid fill hole on the side
- sometimes when trying to take off the base cup the whole screw thing comes off with it. Then the coil decks are loose. Tricky to put it back together

But i dont travel with it, this device stays at home for the occasional higher power treat


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @TylerD!
> View attachment 2800
> 
> It's on it's way from the US of A!
> 
> One more question... what shall I drive her with?



if you dont mind, what did it cost you?


----------



## Riaz

Riaz said:


> if you dont mind, what did it cost you?



snap, never mind.

just checked out that link now


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> if you dont mind, what did it cost you?



An arm and a leg!  But I also bought one for a mate to share shipping with and a few other nik naks as well!

OMG I tried to cut and past the whole order to show but the foums hate anything from Microsoft.
The Russian's were $92-50, Shipping $45 and the IGO-W $15-99.

I just hope it comes direct to my door and the documentation and Vat doesn't add on too much like it always does!


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> An arm and a leg!  But I also bought one for a mate to share shipping with and a few other nik naks as well!
> 
> OMG I tried to cut and past the whole order to show but the foums hate anything from Microsoft.
> The Russian's were $92-50, Shipping $45 and the IGO-W $15-99.
> 
> I just hope it comes direct to my door and the documentation and Vat doesn't add on too much like it always does!



lekker man @Rob Fisher 

im sure i dont need to remind you to post a review once you get it.

would be nice to see the difference between the original and clone


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> im sure i dont need to remind you to post a review once you get it.
> 
> would be nice to see the difference between the original and clone



Big time... I can tell you right away that it's gonna be way better... the clone I have is Leaky Leakerson and is for show only and not for actual use!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Big time... I can tell you right away that it's gonna be way better... the clone I have is Leaky Leakerson and is for show only and not for actual use!



leaky leakerson, sounds like someone i used to know LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

so i noticed something strange lately, when i remove my tank to refill (from the bottom) i notice theres some juice around the inside bottom of the tank.

anyone else experience the same?


----------



## Riaz

oh yes, and another thing, i decided to remove the air control screw completely last night and since then the juice is tasting a little burnt. i tried lowering the watts, but still the same.

any advice?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Riaz Hey buddy, I have a new Russian and so far performing well and no leaks. Maybe put a pic on so we can take a look and make suggestions.


----------



## Riaz

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @Riaz Hey buddy, I have a new Russian and so far performing well and no leaks. Maybe put a pic on so we can take a look and make suggestions.



hey buddy

the main reason i dont post pics is coz im using a crapberry, so all my coils and stuff are generally not posted on the site

i need to get a new phone 

ill try and post a pic and see what happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Cool... Have a lekker day


----------



## Riaz

i think i completely lost my touch at building coils.

i decided to recoil the russian on friday night and man oh man did i suck at it

i was aiming to get a microcoil at 1ohm

took me a darn long time with zero result. i then decided to call it a day (at 1.30am)

at 6am i was up again, and decided to give it another shot

my coils kept on coming out at 2ohms +

im using 30g kanthal, and tried many different id sizes (between 1.5 and 2mm)

i think the issue came in when heating the coil and pressing together.

i then decided to do a twisted coil, and bam first time out, coil came to 0.8ohms (which at this point- 9am on saturday morning) i was happy with.

i dont particularly enjoy it, coz it gives a very warm vape but now im a bit two minded to redo the coil again.

as a side note, my wife wasnt very impressed with my behavior and thats also why i just kept the twisted coil.

where did i go wrong?

i should also add that i dont have a decent blow torch to torch the coil and press together. what i did was attached the coil to the base, to the nemesis and then work from there.

i need to make a 1ohm microcoil, and i need your guys help please.


----------



## Hein510

1.5mm id on 30g will be 4 wraps to get 1Ohm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

think get some 28g and do a 6 wrap on 1.5 id


----------



## Hein510

if you have a Android device download Vaper's Toolbox. Insert what wire gauge you are using, what type of wire like single or tripple twisted and ohms you are looking for, next screen you insert what id your wraps will be coiled around and BAM it shows you how many wraps to get to the Ohms you inserted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fickie

Riaz said:


> i think i completely lost my touch at building coils.
> 
> i decided to recoil the russian on friday night and man oh man did i suck at it
> 
> i was aiming to get a microcoil at 1ohm
> 
> took me a darn long time with zero result. i then decided to call it a day (at 1.30am)
> 
> at 6am i was up again, and decided to give it another shot
> 
> my coils kept on coming out at 2ohms +
> 
> im using 30g kanthal, and tried many different id sizes (between 1.5 and 2mm)
> 
> i think the issue came in when heating the coil and pressing together.
> 
> i then decided to do a twisted coil, and bam first time out, coil came to 0.8ohms (which at this point- 9am on saturday morning) i was happy with.
> 
> i dont particularly enjoy it, coz it gives a very warm vape but now im a bit two minded to redo the coil again.
> 
> as a side note, my wife wasnt very impressed with my behavior and thats also why i just kept the twisted coil.
> 
> where did i go wrong?
> 
> i should also add that i dont have a decent blow torch to torch the coil and press together. what i did was attached the coil to the base, to the nemesis and then work from there.
> 
> i need to make a 1ohm microcoil, and i need your guys help please.



The 30G shouldn't be as bad as the thinner stuff but if you still keep a lighter around, flaming it until it glows red (it happens pretty fast) is the same as using the blow torch. I flame before the time to get the springiness out of the wire ahead of the build. Not sure how may coils you need with 30G but I'm assuming 5 or so is right? The tweezer press at the end will only help to tightenh the 2 outer most coils so keep them tight during the roll and that's all I'm good for .

I agree about the heat, I'm also not used to it. Running a dual at 1.3/4 ohms on the svd and for the first time its not burnt and I can use a full 15w but Yoh! My throat is a bit sore form that vape back down to like 3.2V and its still hotter than I like.

Has anyone pulled a Russian 91% Tobeco apart? I have a loose post (the thicker one with bottom insulator {positive?}) and it is wreaking some havoc with ohm fluctuations, I'm sure volt / watt delivery as well. How can I tighten this bugger up, the coil screw doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. As it stands I won't be able to use this on a mech, as there is a shorting risk.

Help?

Regards,
F


----------



## Riaz

Hein510 said:


> 1.5mm id on 30g will be 4 wraps to get 1Ohm.



thanks bro

ill give that a try


----------



## Hein510

@Riaz on a side note, Checkers has these awesome blow torches for R60-R80 bucks at the cigs stand! Works with normal light gas and its been great!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz

Hein510 said:


> @Riaz on a side note, Checkers has these awesome blow torches for R60-R80 bucks at the cigs stand! Works with normal light gas and its been great!



yussis and i was in checkers over the weekend

ill have to make a way to get there again soon

thanks @Hein510


----------



## Riaz

i was doing like 7/8 wraps on a 1.5mm bit, trying to squeeze them as close together as possible.

that was an epic fail


----------



## Hein510




----------



## Riaz

Hein510 said:


> View attachment 3134


thats the exact one i was looking for


----------



## johan

Nice find @Hein510

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Anyone in CT can get them from R James Hardwear in Wynberg.


----------



## Andre

Fickie said:


> Has anyone pulled a Russian 91% Tobeco apart? I have a loose post (the thicker one with bottom insulator {positive?}) and it is wreaking some havoc with ohm fluctuations, I'm sure volt / watt delivery as well. How can I tighten this bugger up, the coil screw doesn't seem to have anything to do with it. As it stands I won't be able to use this on a mech, as there is a shorting risk.
> 
> Help?
> 
> Regards,
> F


Tighten the screw at the very bottom of the Russian at the connection. It threads up in the juice hole. Be careful, easy to break if you overtighten.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

guys, i need help asap please.

i wanted to be brave and try this filling from the top thing.

i kept my finger on the airhole as i removed the top cap, filled and then closed again.

im getting heavy gurgling and now the juice is p!ssing out of the airhole and air control screw.

what did i do wrong?

how can i fix it? (without loosing all my juice)


----------



## Riaz

i did do the 'hold the tank with the air hole facing downwards and blow' but its still gurgling and juice coming out of air hole.


----------



## devdev

Sounds like there is juice in the center pin, just below the coil. Try blowing a tiny amount through the drip tip, it may push the juice down the pin to the airhole, and then you can "sneeze" it out.

Also, check the cavity just below the driptip. Sometimes that gets a little juice or condensation in it.

I keep a blunt needle and syringe at home for extracting juice when things like this happen.

Stay at it with the top fill method, it does work but is unreliable

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## thekeeperza

Riaz said:


> guys, i need help asap please.
> 
> i wanted to be brave and try this filling from the top thing.
> 
> i kept my finger on the airhole as i removed the top cap, filled and then closed again.
> 
> im getting heavy gurgling and now the juice is p!ssing out of the airhole and air control screw.
> 
> what did i do wrong?
> 
> how can i fix it? (without loosing all my juice)


not sure on the fix while it is full but when filling as you have described, once you have closed the top again flip the russian over before releasing your finger from the air hole. This works on the kayfun. I haven't had a single leak since I started using this method.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

thekeeperza said:


> not sure on the fix while it is full but when filling as you have described, once you have closed the top again flip the russian over before releasing your finger from the air hole. This works on the kayfun. I haven't had a single leak since I started using this method.


ahhh

i didnt do that

thanks @thekeeperza


----------



## Riaz

does anyone else have this problem:

when the russian stands for a little bit (like 2 minutes) and i pick to vape, i get a gurgle on the first pull.

i normally just pull a small puff, then after that she hit like a train and doesnt gurgle at all.

what causes that initial gurgle?

how can it be eliminated?


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> does anyone else have this problem:
> 
> when the russian stands for a little bit (like 2 minutes) and i pick to vape, i get a gurgle on the first pull.
> 
> i normally just pull a small puff, then after that she hit like a train and doesnt gurgle at all.
> 
> what causes that initial gurgle?
> 
> how can it be eliminated?


Are you topping up or filling from empty?

With my aqua I use to get that but what I do is fill it, then screw the top cap on just enough so that the top cap doesnt come off, turn it upside down then tighten, I do all this while the air holes are closed, keep it upside down for about 30secs then open the air holes with it still upside down for a further 30secs, then fire it while upside down for a second then turn it over. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Riaz

shot @BhavZ 

will give that a try


----------



## Riaz

BhavZ said:


> Are you topping up or filling from empty?
> 
> With my aqua I use to get that but what I do is fill it, then screw the top cap on just enough so that the top cap doesnt come off, turn it upside down then tighten, I do all this while the air holes are closed, keep it upside down for about 30secs then open the air holes with it still upside down for a further 30secs, then fire it while upside down for a second then turn it over.
> 
> Hope that helps.


i fill mine from the bottom screw though

so i unscrew it from the mech, turn upside down, unscrew and fill

at which point should i do what you suggested?


----------



## BhavZ

I wouldnt fill it from the bottom when topping up because of the air pressure that already exists in the tank.

If you are filling from empty then filling from the bottom is fine.

In both cases the method I described above should work.


----------



## Riaz

my tank is full at the moment

how can i fix it now? just unscrew the top cap? (and ofcourse hold the air hole closed)


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> my tank is full at the moment
> 
> how can i fix it now? just unscrew the top cap? (and ofcourse hold the air hole closed)


Yeah, close the air hole tight, open the top cap for 30secs, then follow the method above.. should help


----------

